# Can you give CD/T orally?



## Dani-1995 (Mar 20, 2011)

This seems like a really stupid question but anyway...

My wether was given CD/T orally at 1 month old. I don't know if he's had the booster (Will ask tomorrow), but since it was given orally is it going to be as effective as an injection? I'm asking because the other wether needs his booster this week and I don't want to buy more or less of the vaccine than I need. Is it possible for them to get toxicity from it? 

Thanks!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 20, 2011)

The C&D antitoxin can be given orally, but only protects temporarily.  I've never heard of the C/D&T toxoid (vaccine) being given orally.

And it's not a dumb question.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 20, 2011)

No, the vaccine can't be given orally. You will need to vaccinate him like he never was vaccinated.

They can have a reaction if they have too much in their system. I believe it is the tetanus that usually gives the reaction.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 20, 2011)

It is 2cc of CD&T sub-Q(under the skin), give it in the armpit by the front leg. This will prevent having a knot under the skin in the neck in the showring, since the vaccine can leave a knot(cyst).

Give one shot and then another in 3 weeks.   

You can get a small vial(bottle of it) for just 4 or 5 dollars and a 3cc syringe and a 20gauge needle for just 50 cents or so. 

We give our show goats a third booster shot a month or two before the show.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you, we had an idea that he needed to be vaccinated. Well, I've definatley got enough- My mom went in and got two ten dose bottles haha.


----------



## Ariel301 (Mar 22, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> It is 2cc of CD&T sub-Q(under the skin), give it in the armpit by the front leg. This will prevent having a knot under the skin in the neck in the showring, since the vaccine can leave a knot(cyst).
> 
> Give one shot and then another in 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


When I do them SQ in that location, they always leave a lump. I don't get lumps if I do it SQ in the skin on the back of the thigh. I don't know why...


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 23, 2011)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's interesting, I  have noticed more lumps in the armpits than I remember getting even in the neck.  I commented to my husband the other day, when we were giving the 2nd shots, that there were some with lumps from the first shot.

Where in the thigh are you talking about? inner thigh between the legs? more near the front or the back?


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 23, 2011)

I agree with No on CD&T given orally.  You can on CD antitoxin not vaccine.  

I would assume the goat was given antitoxin.  I would give the vaccine if not sure. IMO

Good luck...and when giving subQ make sure you get it in some fattier tissue that helps with lumps.  Get a good pinch of fat!   

Good luck!!!


----------

